# Real Tapioca Pudding



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is the lazy way, I do not separate the eggs and whip the egg whites to soft peaks.

1/2 cup small pearl tapioca - not instant
2 1/2 cup milk
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs 
1 tsp vanilla extract



Soak tapioca in 2 cups water overnight. Drain water.

In double boiler, heat milk just until lukewarm. Add salt and tapioca, stir. Heat until it begins to bubble around the sides of the pan. Cover, reduce heat to low, do not allow to boil or simmer, cook 1 hr.

Beat eggs, vanilla and sugar together. Remove top of double boiler from heat. Temper the egg mixture with a little of the hot milk mixture, stirring constantly. Add tempered egg mixture to hot milk, stirring constantly. Place double boiler over medium heat, cook until mixture is thick - approximately 15 min.

Pour into a chilled bowl, cover top with plastic wrap or place a piece of parchment paper on the top so a skin doesn't form.  Serve warm or chilled.

Makes 6 to 8 servings.

Tapioca can be found in whole food type stores in bulk bins or you can purchase the Reese's Brand, found on the top shelves of some stores about the pudding mixes.  Amazon also sells it in Large or Small Pearl.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, PF!  C&P.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2013)

My mom used to make tapioca pudding with chunks of pineapple.  I haven't thought of it for decades.  Thanks for stirring up the memory.  I'll have to get some tapioca and pineapple.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> My mom used to make tapioca pudding with chunks of pineapple.  I haven't thought of it for decades.  Thanks for stirring up the memory.  I'll have to get some tapioca and pineapple.



 You are welcome!

I served mine with mandarin oranges today.  I had pineapple as a back up if folks preferred.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF!  C&P.



You are Welcome, Dawg.  I've been trying to think how I would do this in a crock pot.  I guess I would soak it overnight in the milk (in the fridge, of course) adding extra milk when it came time to cook, it needs to be a little loose.  I made it in the rice cooker, but I used the recipe from a rice cooker cookbook.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are Welcome, Dawg.  I've been trying to think how I would do this in a crock pot.  I guess I would soak it overnight in the milk (in the fridge, of course) adding extra milk when it came time to cook, it needs to be a little loose.  I made it in the rice cooker, but I used the recipe from a rice cooker cookbook.



I would go with one of the microwave recipes over the crockpot, give em a google and take a look!

I grew up with the large Pearl or turtle egg tapioca, wonderful stuff.  

We used to fold in some real whipped cream after the pudding had chilled, to lighten it up, and then plop a little extra on the top.

The large tapioca is nice at Halloween, tweens seem to enjoy the gross eyeball and fish egg jokes etc.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2013)

I wanted to make the large pearl, didn't realize I had used the last of it.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the lazy way, I do not separate the eggs and whip the egg whites to soft peaks.
> 
> 1/2 cup small pearl tapioca - not instant
> 2 1/2 cup milk
> ...


 

YUM !!!

I love Tapioca pudding - always have.  

And the bonus is that other than my mother, I have always been the ONLY one who loves it so I get to eat all of it !!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2013)

*OMIGOSH!!!!!* 

I made this pudding this morning and it is sooooooooooo delicious!  We both love tapioca pudding and this is now my "go-to" recipe.  It's easy beyond belief, creamy and tapiocaly perfect.

I only have vanilla paste on hand, which made it even better.  I'm going to have to be careful because I'll be tempted to make it again when this bowl is empty, and again, and again, and...

Glenn is gone today.  He's helping his son with some garage construction and dirt work and if he doesn't get home at a reasonable time, there won't be any pudding left for him to eat.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would go with one of the microwave recipes over the crockpot, give em a google and take a look!
> 
> I grew up with the large Pearl or turtle egg tapioca, wonderful stuff.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if there was a microwave recipe. It sounds like the sort of thing that is perfect for the microwave. And then the milk doesn't stick and cleanup is easier.

My Scottish exDh used to call it frog's eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are Welcome, Dawg.  I've been trying to think how I would do this in a crock pot.  I guess I would soak it overnight in the milk (in the fridge, of course) adding extra milk when it came time to cook, it needs to be a little loose.  I made it in the rice cooker, but I used the recipe from a rice cooker cookbook.



I think it would work.  Will have to play with it, Alton has a CP recipe: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/tapioca-pudding-recipe/index.html , but I like your ingredients better.  Definitely vanilla, not lemon peel!


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2013)

Haven't made real Tapioca Pudding for years. 

Love the stuff. 

Thanks for the reminder PF. 

Dad always called it Fish Eyes & Glue. 

Guess it's time to get busy.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I was wondering if there was a microwave recipe. It sounds like the sort of thing that is perfect for the microwave. And then the *milk doesn't stick* and cleanup is easier.
> 
> My Scottish exDh used to call it frog's eggs.



I had no sticking at all with the milk.  When I used a silicone spatula to scrape the pudding out of the double boiler pan, it came out clean as a whistle.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2013)

Katie H said:


> I had no sticking at all with the milk.  When I used a silicone spatula to scrape the pudding out of the double boiler pan, it came out clean as a whistle.


I think you have more patience than me.  I get distracted and forget to keep an eye on the milk or something else happens and it gets just that little bit too hot and I end up with milk scum stuck to my pot. In the MW, even if you have a boil over, the milk doesn't stick.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't know how patient I am, but I really didn't babysit the milk while it was heating.  In fact, most of the time it was warming I was cleaning our bathroom.  I just turned the flame on its lowest setting and let the simmering water do its thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2013)

Katie H said:


> *OMIGOSH!!!!!*
> 
> I made this pudding this morning and it is sooooooooooo delicious!  We both love tapioca pudding and this is now my "go-to" recipe.  It's easy beyond belief, creamy and tapiocaly perfect.
> 
> ...



It is excellent!  Thanks, Katie!  It's quite good with fruit, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think you have more patience than me.  I get distracted and forget to keep an eye on the milk or something else happens and it gets just that little bit too hot and I end up with milk scum stuck to my pot. In the MW, even if you have a boil over, the milk doesn't stick.





Katie H said:


> Don't know how patient I am, but I really didn't babysit the milk while it was heating.  In fact, most of the time it was warming I was cleaning our bathroom.  I just turned the flame on its lowest setting and let the simmering water do its thing.



I thought it was easy clean-up, too.  I managed to watch a movie while cooking this.  Love the double boiler, it was a rush job I did, so I didn't get a chance to soak the tapioca over night.  I soaked it in hot water from the Keurig for an hour before starting in the rest of the recipe.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 29, 2013)

now I'm intrigued, must put real tapioca pudding on the list of things to make.


----------

